
Twitter Blog: Small Settings Update - johns
http://blog.twitter.com/2009/05/small-settings-update.html
======
johns
I give it 24-48 hours before the setting is back. This seems like the Facebook
method for releasing changes to me. It's a 3-step process:

    
    
      - Take away or change features users like
      - Withstand PR storm while increasing awareness
      - Change it back and look like the good guy

